# 2014 University of Florida Bee College, Whitney Lab, Marineland, Florida March 7, 8



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Cool! I was there -- pics don't capture just how cool it was, for Florida at least.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

They show me in a coat with an inspector's jacket over that. Isn't that cool enough? or do you mean how exciting it is?


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes!!


----------



## JDavis (Mar 29, 2014)

As a Gator alumna and new beekeeper, this is going on my do list for 2015!

JD


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

JDavis said:


> As a Gator alumna and new beekeeper, this is going on my do list for 2015!
> 
> JD


I'll be definitely be going back next year -- I just started my first hive, though I've been reading about beekeeping for a couple of years. The college was a great blend of science, art, and practicality. The diversity of people was very interesting, too. Very well run event -- stayed on time, and snacks and coffee were ever present.


----------

